
Check if one string is a rotation of another string - J3L2404
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2553522/interview-question-check-if-one-string-is-a-rotation-of-other-string
======
raganwald
Why is this kind of thing on HN? I don't mean that it isn't of interest to
Hackers... I find it extremely interesting! But StackOverflow has a community
and a discussion feature. So if I want to comment on the question or its
answers I can do that right there. And any comment on here is not visible to
people who answer the question there.

Having a separate conversation is useful if the HN community is strongly
disjoint from the source community, that way you get a completely different
flavour to the commentary. For example, I'm glad when I see one of my own
posts on HN and on proggit, I get two completely different kinds of feedback
from the comments, and that's a benefit to me as an author and I suspect to
the communities.

But is HN completely disjoint from StackOverflow where a simple programming
question is concerned? Is it a net benefit to have two separate comment
streams?

~~~
mbrubeck
Some people (like you, it seems) see HN primarily as a place to discuss
things. Others see it primarily as a place to discover things. For the latter
group, this belongs on HN because they would not have seen it otherwise.

